# Angler mit Herz spenden 32.200 €  an Kinderkrebshilfe



## phirania (17. September 2019)

Tolle Aktion.....
Wird aber in den lokalen Medien zu wenig bekannt gemacht..
Echt schade, wenn Angler was Gutes tun sollte das viel mehr an die Öffendlichkeit gelangen.
Und nicht immer nur Negativmeldungen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. September 2019)

Super Carsten! Tolle Aktion. Meines Wissens die bislang höchste Spende, zumindest habe ich bislang noch nichts von so einem Hammerbetrag gehört. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Super Sache!

Sowas sollte auch in Bild, Focus usw. erscheinen(also als Pressemitteilung an alle großen Medien versandt werden)!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wird aber in den lokalen Medien zu wenig bekannt gemacht..
> Echt schade, wenn Angler was Gutes tun sollte das viel mehr an die Öffendlichkeit gelangen.
> Und nicht immer nur Negativmeldungen.


Das ist leider wirklich so. Es wurde Kontakt zu diversen Regionalen, Überregionalen, Zeitungs- und TV-Medien aufgesucht. Leider sind es fast nur die Angler-Medien, die daran interessiert gewesen sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist leider wirklich so. Es wurde Kontakt zu diversen Regionalen, Überregionalen, Zeitungs- und TV-Medien aufgesucht. Leider sind es fast nur die Angler-Medien, die daran interessiert gewesen sind.



Für einseitige Berichterstattung sind unsere Qualitätsmedien ja leider bekannt......
Schade!


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2019)

Tolle Aktion von euch. Echt schade, wenn Angler was Gutes tun sollte das viel mehr an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2019)

Fakt ist doch, hätte irgendein "Promi-Arsch" dieses Geld gespendet, wären die Schlagzeilen voll davon.
Aber warum darüber reden, es  waren doch nur kleine Leute / "Angler".
Daumen hoch von mir, Respekt, tolle Aktion.


----------



## Carsten Bruns (17. September 2019)

Diese Aktion war eine tolle Leistung der Anglergemeinschaft. Wir freuen uns für den Verein und hoffen, das viele Kinder davon profitieren können. In solchen Aktionen sieht  man deutlich, das wir Angler Teil der Gesellschaft sind und über ein großes Herz für unsere Mitmenschen verfügen, denen es nicht so gut geht wie uns. Die vielen Angler, die hier mitgemacht haben motivieren uns dazu, nächstes Jahr nocheinmal eine Schüppe drauf zu legen. Was die Presse angeht, das wird noch. Wir Angler werden genügend Druck aufbauen und dafür sorgen, das an uns und unseren Aktionen mittelfristig kein vorbeikommen herrscht. Angler gehören in diese Gesellschaft und Ihre Charity Arbeit ist nicht weniger Wert als die eines Turn- Wander. Tennis oder Fußballvereins. LG Euer Carstren


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. September 2019)

Ihr könnt zur Verbreitung beitragen, indem Ihr die Berichterstattung fleißig teilt. Carsten und seine Mitstreiter haben viel auf Facebook gepostet, aber natürlich könnt Ihr auch sehr gerne hier den AB-Artikel streuen.


----------

